

Twitter (t.co) “infected” according to Google - conradk
https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?client=Firefox&hl=en-US&site=http://goo.gl/fb/uIwFQ4

======
abhishekmdb
Oops URL Shortening Service “bit.ly” Flagged as Malicious by Google and
Firefox [http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/oops-url-shortening-
service-...](http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/oops-url-shortening-service-bit-
ly-flagged-malicious-google.html)

------
__Joker
I think bit.ly also is flagged. Will if I hide malicious content in some with
URL shortner will Google classify the whole URL shortner domain as malicious ?

